# Bits for the Oak Park raised panel system



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 3 wing bits for the Oak Park panel raising system are no longer available. The jig will only function properly with certain sized bits. Here are the numbers of Freud bits that will work correctly with the system:
#99-264
#99-261
#99-263


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

I guess I can forget purchasing the Oak Park panel raising system since there are no longer approved bits...I see 5 of the stacked stile and rail bits available from MLCS, but am fearful of purchasing any of them as they may not be useable. If I could be sure of a raised panel bit and a stacked stile and rail bit would work, then it would be worth my while


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No longer approved bits? For your peace of mind these Freud bit numbers were supplied by Oak Park. They are approved. Any bits matching all of their dimensions will work. I thought I stated clearly that those Freud bits were the ones to use with the system.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

I cannot find a Freud catalg. Can you help? I want the stacked rail and stile bit as originally offered, not a two bit system... When I just asked Oak-Park about whether or not they had checked out the MLCS bits, I was told they were revamping the system to accept other bits, but not any time soon.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, the raised panel bits used with the Oak-Park system are made to the same set up as bits by Freud, MLCS, and CMT. If the bit has a 1/2" bearing on the top it is on the same set up. I have used other bit sets with the Oak-Park system with no problem.
However, if you use some one elses stile and rail bits you could have a problem, because the single cutter used to make the with the Oak Park system is made so that which ever one you are cutting has the face down. This was done to eliminate unevenness of thre face side which would reqiire sanding. I believe that Infinity has both cutters on one bit and it references the face side. If you buy a separate stile and rail set with two cutters just be sure that the cutting is being done with the face side to the table. That way you will have fewer poblems. On the tape that I got with the raised panel system Bob goes into the same details about having the face side down. Hope this helps out..Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dadsalmon, The easiest way to get a Freud catalog is to PM member Charles M (who works for Freud.) If you have your heart set on getting the original bit PM member BrianS. Brian's buddy has one for sale and he can help you with the deal.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info Woody, but without exact specifications it is difficult to make comparisons between the different bits. As a former senior buyer for UPS electronics I am very cautious about specifications, and most catalogs and Oak Park do not provide enough to make absolutely certain. When you are retired on a limited income you can't afford to make mistakes. I can't see any bearings to the top of these bits either.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

dadsalmon said:


> Thanks for the info Woody, but without exact specifications it is difficult to make comparisons between the different bits. As a former senior buyer for UPS electronics I am very cautious about specifications, and most catalogs and Oak Park do not provide enough to make absolutely certain. When you are retired on a limited income you can't afford to make mistakes. I can't see any bearings to the top of these bits either.


From the Oak Park page, they say the bearing must be 7/8" and the distance from the bearing to the outer edge of the cutter 3/8". The Freud catalog you requested has 1:1 scale drawings of the bits with the key dimensions listed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When I made this posting it was not intended to be a debating society. Wendy at Oak Park told me these Freud bits were the recomended replacements for the original cutter. It just does not get any simpler than that.


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

I wasn't aware of a debate Mike. I appreciated your input, there is no need to be disgruntled. This is a forum, and as such, a provider of information. It is not a place for trained white rats.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are many manufacturers of bits. They often use the same specifications for diameters and bearings but not all the time. When the original bits were no longer available Rick went searching and decided that the Freud bits were the best replacement and suggests them to anyone who purchases the raised panel system. I believe this decision was based on cost and availability. Once you get your catalog from Freud you are more than welcome to cross check them against other brands and post any additional sets that will work. Odds are other companies will have them available too. Since you are experienced in specifying this should be a piece of cake for you. I am not retired and between forum duties and paying the bills my days are full. If I seemed short with my responses please understand that I attended my best friends funeral today and I am not my usual smiling self. It has been a bad week for me.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Mike. 

Corey


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're going through a rough time Mike. I hope you will have better days ahead. I sincerely appreciate any help you and others give to me and each other. I think that's what this forum is all about. Rich


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

I have the Freud 99-261 and am using the Oak Park raised panel jig and they work great. Plus, I find that the design of the bead actually looks better than the 2 in 1 bit OP use to carry.

What I'm wondering though is why can't we use a panel cutting bit with a cutter greater than 3"? I understand the need for a 1/2" bearing, because the bearing needs to be at a certain distance in relation to the fence, but can someone explaoin to me the reasoning for the cutter? Is it just because of the hole in the fence? If I were to get one of those 3 1/8" Freud panel bit with a back cutter and simply made the hole in my fence bigger, would I be able to use this bit with the raised panel assembly?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The problem is the opening in the base plate. I have been contemplating widening the opening so tha it is large enough to take the MLCS 3 7/8 inch rings. 

I am going to try to get the MLCS stacked rail and stile bits to work. 

As you can see I have plans but there will be no action until it warms up.

Best of Luck


----------



## carverst (Apr 13, 2005)

I have bought Freud bit for the longest time but have talked to some contractors that CMT bits are execellent. Lee Valley are suppose to be putting out some good bits. There are other Copamies that are trying to upgard Your comments please

Carvertst


----------

